# Package Soups



## rochs (22 Apr 2009)

I wonder if anyone knows of a package soup with low salt content.

I feel that most if not all of the branded Packet soups are thick with salt.
Regards

rochs


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

I think they all have lots of salt in it unfortunatly as they are processed. Best buy cartons of fresh, checking the label, or making your own as time consuming as it is.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

Just seen this on the VHI website

*The main salty processed foods are:* 
• Tinned, packet and instant soups 
• Soy sauce, stock cubes, gravy, sauces 
• Tinned food in brine 
• Tinned vegetables with added salt 
• Meat and yeast extracts 
• Salted snacks like popcorn, pretzels, peanuts 
• High salt ready meals and take away meals


----------



## Welfarite (22 Apr 2009)

Why not make your own and freeze? Wasjh, peel, Chop up all the veg (any sort you have), cover with water and simmer for a hour or two. Then mash with potato masher and eat!


----------



## becky (22 Apr 2009)

Welfarite said:


> Why not make your own and freeze? Wasjh, peel, Chop up all the veg (any sort you have), cover with water and simmer for a hour or two. Then mash with potato masher and eat!


 

I use a food processor instead of a potatoe masher - its a lot easier.


----------



## Ciaraella (22 Apr 2009)

Might be worth checking the label on the Baxter tinned soup, they have a healthy range (chicken and veg is gorgeous) so they may have reduced salt.

If you do make your own soup the new knorr stock pots are very flavoursome to use for making soup, i'd highly recommend them.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

wonder if the stock pots have much salt!


----------



## becky (22 Apr 2009)

Ciaraella said:


> Might be worth checking the label on the Baxter tinned soup, they have a healthy range (chicken and veg is gorgeous) so they may have reduced salt.
> 
> If you do make your own soup the new knorr stock pots are very flavoursome to use for making soup, i'd highly recommend them.


 
I read the lable on these and the fat content was vey high as far as I remember - thus making them very tasty.

I am one of these nuts always reading lables in Tesco.


----------



## Ciaraella (22 Apr 2009)

I suppose they would be a bit fatty and have some salt but in my mind the heap load of fresh veg that you throw into the soup justifies them. And they are ALOT easier than making your own stock!


----------



## Welfarite (22 Apr 2009)

becky said:


> I use a food processor instead of a potatoe masher - its a lot easier.


 And also more wash-up!


Smashbox said:


> wonder if the stock pots have much salt!


 
...which is why I didn't mention them. A few herbs and pepper do for flavour if you leave them out.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

Stock is so easy to make with left over carcass and bones! But I agree with Welfarite, you don't even need stock - pepper and herbs do great on their own.


----------



## Caveat (22 Apr 2009)

I'm generally anti-salt and for that reason very rarely add it to food (even chips) and tend to avoid processed stuff as much as possible.

But don't forget, our bodies actually _need _at least some salt every day so I wouldn't go overboard in avoiding it. Having said that, a lot of us manage to get (and often exceed) our daily intake via processed foods anyway.

Some things really do need a little salt though IMO e.g. rice, pasta, porridge, some veg.

We almost always make our own soup BTW - Mrs Caveat is a veggie and to make veg. stock we generally use: garlic, thyme, bay leaves, onions, pepper, bit of celery, bit of carrot. Fry gently in olive oil for about half an hour then simmer with water for another hour or so.

Stock? done.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

I'd never add salt to a meal of any kind, I do have a friend who adds it to pasta and rice which I find awful. How can salt make this food better? Its always got some type of sauce with it, it never needs salt!


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Apr 2009)

becky said:


> I use a food processor instead of a potatoe masher - its a lot easier.


 
I also make my own soup and use a handheld whizzy thing that you just use in the pot. Very easy to wash and fast to use


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Apr 2009)

Fresh black pepper all the way. Far tastier than salt.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> I also make my own soup and use a handheld whizzy thing that you just use in the pot. Very easy to wash and fast to use


 
How very domestic of you Baldy. Along with your mango chutney eh?


----------



## becky (22 Apr 2009)

I never shake salt on my food either but it does help with cooking -  all these famous chefs can't be wrong but they all use rock salt not the stuff I grew up with.  I do remember reading Rachel Allen saying to but the rock salt cos it has less of the bad stuff associated with 'table' salt which was a total no no according to her. 

Ciaraelle -  no fear of me ever making stock - I buy the low salt kalo ones and add 1/2 or 1 cube to soup.  One of the girls was saying thoses cubes were lovley but I put it back when I saw the fat level.  I'm on a diet at the minute and every little helps.


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> How very domestic of you Baldy. Along with your mango chutney eh?


 
I'm a man of many talents.


----------



## becky (22 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> I also make my own soup and use a handheld whizzy thing that you just use in the pot. Very easy to wash and fast to use


 
My mom has one of those and they are great.  The food processer is one she gave me cos she uses the hand held all the time.  I always need shoes or something so never have the money for stuff like food processers


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Apr 2009)

becky said:


> I always need shoes or something so never have the money for stuff like food processers


 
Women.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> I'm a man of many talents.


 
So I heard


----------



## mathepac (22 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Fresh black pepper all the way...


I didn't know you could get fresh, I can only find dried. Any sources / shops?


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Apr 2009)

mathepac said:


> I didn't know you could get fresh, I can only find dried. Any sources / shops?


 
Apologies, I meant freshly *ground.*


----------



## athens2004 (22 Apr 2009)

why not try the health food shops......they surely have a low salt package soup


----------



## rochs (22 Apr 2009)

Thanks to everyone ...It looks like homemade is best.

rochs


----------



## sandrat (22 Apr 2009)

celery carrot and onion are the best base for any soup then add loads of things like butternut squash/peppers/tomatoes/courgette/brocolli/parsnip etc and some low salt stock if needed or just water and whizz it up after the veg is nice and soft and yummmmmmmmm


----------



## oldtimer (22 Apr 2009)

For all you need to know about soups visit msbrowne.com  - a small company in Tipperary who specialise in excellent soups. Not sure if available nationwide but their reputation spreading. No connection but residing just a few miles from their outlet.


----------



## BoscoTalking (23 Apr 2009)

i make my own using the hand blender and its not too messy (you can buy one for under €40 so thats only one pair of shoes and will last longer), i freeze in batches of two and then split in the morning into tupperware going to work - its really nice because i hate salt and can leave it as smooth or chunky as i want. 
I think you should chance it, only recommendation is make in smaller batches - nothing like eating same thing day after day.


----------



## Welfarite (23 Apr 2009)

becky said:


> ... I always need shoes or something so never have the money for stuff like food processers


 


pennypitstop said:


> i make my own using the hand blender and its not too messy (you can buy one for under €40 so thats only one pair of shoes and will last longer.


 
I'm trying to figure out how to make stock using shoes...


----------



## Smashbox (23 Apr 2009)

You have to cut them up and boil them first.

Kinda chewy.


----------



## Welfarite (23 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> You have to cut them up and boil them first.
> 
> Kinda chewy.


 

So that's what they mean when they talk about a bit of tongue....


----------



## Smashbox (23 Apr 2009)

Thats it!


----------



## ninsaga (23 Apr 2009)

Folks - I can't recall where I came across [broken link removed] (here perhaps1)..... but there are great recipes .....and for people like me who couldn't be bothered reading...they have 'how-to' video clips. I noticed there are soup recipes there also - I haven't tried them.... I might now though after reading this thread . Happy cooking everyone.


----------



## BoscoTalking (23 Apr 2009)

Welfarite said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to make stock using shoes...


 google it


----------



## AnnaW (23 Apr 2009)

*Taxi & Entitlement to Unemployment Benefit*

Would owning a taxi plate and passing the PSV Test effect a future entitlement to Unemployment Benefit ?


----------



## Smashbox (23 Apr 2009)

*Re: Taxi & Entitlement to Unemployment Benefit*



AnnaW said:


> Would owning a taxi plate and passing the PSV Test effect a future entitlement to Unemployment Benefit ?


 
Jeez your definatly in the wrong forum! We're talkin about soup!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Welfarite (23 Apr 2009)

*Re: Taxi & Entitlement to Unemployment Benefit*



AnnaW said:


> Would owning a taxi plate and passing the PSV Test effect a future entitlement to Unemployment Benefit ?


 


Smashbox said:


> Jeez your definatly in the wrong forum! We're talkin about soup!!!!!!!!!!


 

Take one taxi-plate
One pair of shoes (including juicy tongue)
Add a pinch of PSV plate
Mix with a lot of Social Welfare money and stew for a long,long time.
WARNING: don't add salt


----------



## Smashbox (23 Apr 2009)

Haha nice work Welfarite. Sounds tasty!


----------

